# Know where to hit em



## Christian hughey (Sep 16, 2018)

Just thought I would share this because I just shot a really nice bear and thought I made a great shot right in the crease until I saw this. My bear run along ways and bleed everywhere. We lost him with the tracking dog at midnight saturday down a steeeeeep ravine and spent 6hrs in the ravine looking through blown down trees with no luck today. Had a complete pass through and my mind was blown on how tough this boar was. I found this that put a little ease on my mind, so the shot placement was a little forward when you think of deer vitals. You get that crease and you know you got a heart shot. This isn't the case with the bear and this is a lesson learned. A GREAT weekend of hunting the hooch though.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 17, 2018)

Too your point, I’ve always heard think to aim middle middle on a bear.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm sorry you were not able to recover that bear.  Thank you for posting the vitals diagrams!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 17, 2018)

Rabun said:


> I'm sorry you were not able to recover that bear.  Thank you for posting the vitals diagrams!


No problem figure it would be a fitting post seeing that I have hunted 4 yrs before a shot was even offered (Given I only get one or two weekends a season and I'm just getting the hang of these mountain leads and how the game travel them) I thought I was prepared in every way when he stepped out at 20 yds and realized I still didn't know anything. I thought my shot right in that shoulder was just gonna drive him straight in the dirt. Boy was I wrong. I just assumed you aimed just as you would on a whitetail. I am glad I got home and researched this though.


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 18, 2018)

This is really helpful. I am sorry you had to be the one to learn for all of us, but thank you!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 18, 2018)

I put two arrows in my first archery bear while he was in an oak tree. And I lost him!
I remember telling someone that felt like my high-school girlfriend cheated on me...


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 18, 2018)

My high school sweetheart did cheat on me and this is worse. Lol there are more fish in the sea than bears on the hooch.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 19, 2018)

My wife shot one right in the crease a few years back, we tracked it a long ways and never found it. The bear had a pretty white star on his chest and I had a few pics of him and was there when she shot him. We figured he had died because we never saw him again. The very next fall and only about 100 yds. from where she shot him, my best friend killed him, I saw the star and immediately rolled him over and there the scar was right where I had watched her arrow hit, we were all amazed that he had lived.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 19, 2018)

Wow..that is amazing.  Was it a pass thru shot, or did you recover your wife's remnant arrow during cleaning?  Wonder if it was related to Bear Claw's Dad's bear that he recently killed...it had a white chest patch too.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 19, 2018)

The arrow passed completely through, she was using a G5 montec, which doesn't have a very big cutting diameter but excellent penetration for low poundage bows. Don't know about the relation part, this bear was in White county.


----------



## fiddlinduke (Sep 19, 2018)

Here?


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 19, 2018)

fiddlinduke said:


> Here?


Bottom left is ok. The other two I’d go back another rib, especially bottom right. My $0.02. Ymmv.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 19, 2018)

good info guy's! Thanks for sharing


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2020)

Seems like a great time to bump this one up for all the new bear hunters


----------



## StikEm (Sep 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear this, thats a tough loss, but it happens to the best of us. I was fortunate last year, I apparently hit the sweet spot, and it was definitely farther back then I would shoot a deer. Bear died right in sight about 25 yards away. Hoping for a repeat this year


----------



## bany (Sep 10, 2020)

My grandads bear was shot 9 times over YEARS!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 10, 2020)

This one died after 60 yards. If the shot wouldve been a couple inches lower he wouldn't have made it 20 yards.


----------

